#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-11
<darkxst> jbicha, they should be right now
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey! (Wow, this is all of us?)
<SonikkuAmerica> !enlightenment is !e
<JDBuntu> using gnome shell with ubuntu 12.10 can anyone suggest the best way to get a link to a specific folder put in the dock?  Not just the files link, but a link to a specific folder that will launch that location when clicked?
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you talking about the dock in Activities?
<JDBuntu> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Hold on a second. Let me switch to Shell. (I'm using Fallback rt now)
<JDBuntu> thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica2> (I'm back)
<SonikkuAmerica2> Check out this link on StackExchange: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40382/how-to-add-a-folder-to-the-favorites-bar-in-gnome-shell
<JDBuntu> thank you
<SonikkuAmerica2> It's for GNOME 3.0 but I would assume it still works in 3.6
<SonikkuAmerica2> Also, I would use gedit rather than nano if you don't wanna mess with the terminal
<JDBuntu> I'm good with nano
<JDBuntu> SonikkuAmerica - thank I got it sorted
<SonikkuAmerica> Awesome.
<JDBuntu> That is annoying.  I think that they should have a better solution for that...
<JDBuntu> I love gnome shell, but come on.
<SonikkuAmerica> Take it up with the GNOME 3 team.
<JDBuntu> right!
<JDBuntu> anyway.  thank you!
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome.
<darkxst> jbicha, are you seeing uscan choking on whitespace in watch files?
<darkxst> it just started today ;(
<jbicha> darkxst: no, I haven't seen that but I haven't run uscan directly in quite a while
<jbicha> I use "bzr mu" with debian directory only packaging like is done with the ubuntu-desktop team branches
<jbicha> that workflow is sort of documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr but I think that page is kind of confusing
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm working on converting the -games back to cdbs
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<darkxst> gnome-screenshot http://pastebin.com/5hfkfMkY
<jbicha> except for some boilerplate in debian/rules and using debian/control.in it's not that much more complicated
<jbicha> dh7 format is really nice though
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec
<SonikkuAmerica> e.e
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-12
<darkxst> ricotz, do you remember what cause the closure leaks in gjs tests?
<ricotz> darkxst, it was triggered by js port of mainloop which relied on a glib patch
<ricotz> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=1ce415b45bde895c31dd32e2f7ab7e7ab79e735e
<darkxst> hmm right, so this one I am seeing is something else then
<darkxst> its leaking a closure in testGObjectClass
<ricotz> so i guess you changed something
<darkxst> ricotz, no i didnt change anything, rebased patches for js17 etc, but that is all just build scripts
<darkxst> I suspect its a deeper issue in g-i or glib
<darkxst> https://github.com/darkxst/js17/tree/mozjs17-rebase
<ricotz> darkxst, this looks new thoug http://git.gnome.org/browse/gjs/commit/?h=wip/mozjs-188&id=ab258cc09201308aba8f3c1a956555f6f4bcc5f9
<darkxst> ricotz, no, walters missed that patch when he created the wip branch
<darkxst> that was/is one of the original patches for my js188 port
<ricotz> ah ok, i didnt compared it with the patch-set
<darkxst> I have not touched gjs in weeks
<darkxst> mostly been prodding mozilla people, trying to get a release
<ricotz> so you are seeing this issue building the current branch against "my moz188" snapshot too?
<ricotz> i will just build gjs now
<darkxst> its more broken right now due to the new introspection checks Jasper added
<darkxst> in git g-i
<ricotz> right, just noticed
<darkxst> I filed a bug, but bgo is down right now
<darkxst> I even commented out all the closures in the test case, and that didnt help either
<darkxst> ricotz, anyway if you revert back to the released g-i then you will probably see it
<jbicha> ricotz: I filed bug 1123302
<ubot5> bug 1123302 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Please package modemmanager >= 0.7.990" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123302
<ricotz> jbicha, ah, i see, cyphermox has it probably in his queue already
<ricotz> i guess accountsservice and colord are more important get noticed ;)
<ricotz> last time i checked RAOF was onto colord, it has been a while already though
<ricotz> also osinfo, i think
<jbicha> for colord: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=699941
<ubot5> Debian bug 699941 in libgusb "Update to 0.1.5 release" [Wishlist,Open]
<ricotz> ok
<jbicha> SonikkuAmerica: you're in Ohio?
<darkxst> ricotz, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=693627
<ubot5> Gnome bug 693627 in general "introspection errors in gjs make test" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> jbicha, gnome-keyring http://pastebin.com/XpAHJQQC
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah i noticed that gjs got fixed in this regard
<darkxst> ricotz, the failing test happens even with js185
<darkxst> altough jasper can't reproduce it
<ricotz> darkxst, if you want to tackle the gnome-keyring then do the whole thing and start with gcr
<ricotz> there is even a new lib irc
<darkxst> ricotz, I already did gcr
<darkxst> oh jbicha hasnt uploaded it
<jbicha> darkxst: you didn't split the library ;)
<darkxst> we never really came to a conclusion on that
<jbicha> do you know what I need to run gnome-shell from jhbuild without hitting
<jbicha> Window manager warning: Log level 32: Execution of main.js threw exception: TypeError: Meta.BarrierDirection is undefined
<SonikkuAmerica> jhbuild? What's that?
<jbicha> https://live.gnome.org/Jhbuild
<jbicha> darkxst: right, you could also ask in #debian-gnome on OFTC; of course they're trying to release wheezy with 3.4 so they probably aren't too concerned with 3.7.5 yet :)
<darkxst> jbicha, you need to patch out HAVE_XI23 in mutter configure
<darkxst> ubuntu xi has the barrier stuff patched out
<jbicha> hmm that doesn't seem to work
<darkxst> jbicha, try revert this http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=fb63f48d0a0bd9b7db14400369237f8ba29da160
<darkxst> and the one before it
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks that works, now I have to figure out who killed the usermenu...
 * SonikkuAmerica sends detectives out
<darkxst> jbicha, mutter is supposed to fallback to the old barriers, but I suspect that it hasnt really been tested
<darkxst> gnome-calc http://pastebin.com/VAETCEsg
<jbicha> robert_ancell: we get to add an epoch to gnome-calculator
<robert_ancell> jbicha, oh, why's that?
<jbicha> because some maintainers can't count ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm?
<robert_ancell> oh, someone bumped it to 6.x?
<SonikkuAmerica> Is gcalc-tool doing something weird?
<jbicha> for upgrades to work, I'm pretty sure we need a transitional package and the transitional package has to have a higher version number than 6.6.2
<ricotz> jbicha, just bump the xi dep in configure.ac and you are fine, no reverts needed
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-13
<darkxst> jbicha, are you missing random icons in jhbuild?
<Guest85676> hi
<jbicha> darkxst: no but I'm not really running much from jhbuild, 3.7.5 is only a week old :)
<darkxst> right, mine has been stuffed for  a week or so
<darkxst> I probably need to rebuild some of the deps
<darkxst> jbicha, here is gcr with split libraries (I never did get an answer from upstream or debian) http://pastebin.com/ij5Ub0dT
<marry> Does anyone happen to know what the long during beep may be whilst shutting the system down? I use Ubuntu 12.04 (Mint 13), Motherboard NF7-S. And following question; does anyone know how to get rid of this? Thanks in advance!
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, gnome-calculator still misses a proper versioned conflicts/replaces
<darkxst> ricotz, they were there, but missing the epoch that jbicha added
<ricotz> darkxst, right, but it should be conflicts/replaces
<ricotz> jbicha, ^
<ricotz> Conflicts: gcalctool (<< 1:3.7.5)
<ricotz> Replaces: gcalctool (<< 1:3.7.5)
<ricotz> jbicha, darkxst, i would even go that far to add "Provides: gcalctool"
<darkxst> ricotz, oh right, all the examples I saw were break/replace, but I can update it
<darkxst> ricotz, jbicha http://pastebin.com/eaCXQSdY
<ricotz> darkxst, don't add a new changelog entry
<darkxst> ricotz, it was uploaded already though
<ricotz> no, just update the last one and bump it to raring2
<darkxst> oh ok
<darkxst> updated.
<ricotz> pushed
<jbicha> ricotz: thanks, I think the Provides is unnecessary though
<ricotz> jbicha, ubuntu-desktop depends on gcalctool, so you can't actually remove the transitional package
<jbicha> ricotz: right but there's no need to remove it in 13.04
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-14
<darkxst> ricotz, if you or jbicha update to g-s 3.6.3, make sure to keep git_messagetray_fix_expansion.patch
<darkxst> they missed it in the release
<darkxst> I would have done the updates myself, but will be away for a few days
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-15
<jesus0103>  amigos quieren saber se la clave pera desbloquear la canaima
<jesus0103>  la clave es C4na1ma
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-17
<gabriele_> Hi...
<gabriele_> I have got a problem with my webcam... it isn't seen by my pc
<darkxst>  jbicha, is gnome tweak tool working for you currently?
<darkxst> jbicha, http://pastebin.com/JuLaTfzQ
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-10
<zack__> hello i have xubuntu and are trying to figure out how to shh tunnle
<zack__> can someone help me out with that
<rudjgaard> hi, i need help in starting gnome after suspend/sleep
<rudjgaard> none of the commands in my knowledge works
<jsfrerot> hi everyone, am I in the right channel for ubuntu-gnome support ?
<jsfrerot> anyone experiencing huge slowness on gnome 3 after maybe a day or so ? I have to restart gdm everyday, if not the desktop becomes almost unusable... hangs for a few seconds and un freeze then hangs again a few seconds...
<jsfrerot> anyone experiencing huge slowness on gnome 3 after maybe a day or so ? I have to restart gdm everyday, if not the desktop becomes almost unusable... hangs for a few seconds and un freeze  then hangs again a few seconds...
<sandGorgon> jsfrerot, version ?
<jsfrerot> sandGorgon: ubuntu 13.10 gnome-shell 3.8.4-0ubuntu5
<darkxst> robert_ancell, hi
<robert_ancell> darkxst, hello
<darkxst> are things ready to update to vanilla gnome-control-center?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I think so, I'll just double check
<robert_ancell> ubuntu-desktop shouldn't depend on it anymore
<robert_ancell> darkxst, yes, so you can update. Just no gnome-settings-daemon yet
<robert_ancell> s/no/not
<darkxst> robert_ancell, ok thanks
<darkxst> anychance you could take a look at it?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, the g-c-c update?
<darkxst> yeh
<robert_ancell> darkxst, you have a proposed update?
<darkxst> roasted, lp:~darkxst/gnome-control-center/vanilla
<robert_ancell> darkxst, sure
<robert_ancell> darkxst, you noticed libgnome-control-center1 broke ABI right?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, also, not sure if "#include /usr/share/dpkg/buildflags.mk", in debian/rules (quoted out) are a hangover of my changes or yours. Should those lines be removed or still be enabled?
<darkxst> you must have commented that out?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, you must have commented that out? I think they can stay enabled
<robert_ancell> yeah, I think so too
<darkxst> perhaps should bump libgnome-control-center, although the removed function is not used anywhere
<robert_ancell> yeah, your call. Just wanted to make sure you were aware of it
<robert_ancell> there might be third party packages that use it
<darkxst> roasted, it was used internally, by the now removed gmenu code, I dont think any of the plugins use it
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I get the weird black background rendering errors in Unity, but I guess that doesn't matter to you
<robert_ancell> darkxst, other than that, no opposition from me
<darkxst> robert_ancell, I might have seen that before, if I recall it was because g-s-d had died
<darkxst> robert_ancell, oh I remember, that is from the overlay scrollbars (which we don't use)
<lgdavis> noob question... Any thing I need to do to move from 14 alpha1 -> alpha2?  For example do-release-updgrade -d
<darkxst> lgdavis, no, just normal updates
<lgdavis> cheers thanks darkxst
<darkxst> robert_ancell, can you upload it?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, MP it to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu
<robert_ancell> You still have that in debian/control
<darkxst> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-11
<castuo> ciao
<darkxst> ricotz, gnome-documents is kinda broken under js24 ;( but works fine in my jhbuild
<ricotz> darkxst, broken how?
<darkxst> ricotz, just freezes
<darkxst> doesnt actually start
<ricotz> i am seeing a lot of critical from 3rd party filters, but it works
<ricotz> althogh i am running gjs git
<darkxst> and gnome-documents from staging?
<ricotz> ii  gnome-documents                                             3.10.0-1ubuntu3~trusty1
<ricotz> so yes
<darkxst> there is not actually in gjs git that should affect it, it was mostly just the code coverage stuff
<darkxst> s/was/is
<ricotz> darkxst, right
<darkxst> current gjs stable for you?
<ricotz> darkxst, "current", you mean the released 1.39.3?
<darkxst> yes
<ricotz> will downgrade and check out gnome-documents again
<darkxst> was thinking of pushing mozjs24 into trusty, but I am getting weird crashes left right and center (with 3.11 shell)
<darkxst> shell 3.10 seems to be running well
<ricotz> ah, i can't downgrade it, and yeah, 3.11.x seems pretty unstable, especially the overview
<darkxst> ^right I am getting a cogl crash in the overview
<ricotz> darkxst, how did you patch it?
<darkxst> I haven't its really odd
<ricotz> really?
<darkxst> its to do with the texture cache and offscreen buffers
<ricotz> the git version relies on an cogl api break
<darkxst> but I can't see why it would fail
<ricotz> meaning it doesnt even built without 1.17.1
<darkxst> oh, I reverted the api breaks, but they are unrelated to the texture cache
<ricotz> darkxst, you dont have to revert the commits just adjust one call
<ricotz> http://paste.debian.net/plain/81314
<darkxst> I did http://pastebin.com/2x00T4Xf
<ricotz> yeah, better pass the same format
<darkxst> that will use the same format, if possible
<darkxst> anyway crash is unrelated to the glsl stuff http://pastebin.com/vZumLmLf
<darkxst> the cogl_offscreen_new_to_texture fails to allocate
<darkxst> st-texture-cache.c:546
<darkxst> none of that stuff has changed though ;(
<ricotz> you are running with all the gnome3-staging packages?
<ricotz> how do you trigger this error?
<darkxst> yes, it comes up randomly when switching apps via overview
<darkxst> I suppose it could be a bug in nvidia blob?
<ricotz> hmm, was about to ask what gl driver you are running
<ricotz> (havent seen this crash with mesa-git-master or nvidia-331.38)
<darkxst> nvidia 331.38
<darkxst> (I can't run noveau it won't light up my second monitor)
<darkxst> and "testing" just fried my VM ;(
<darkxst> ricotz, you really should have your git packages using debug mozjs builds ;)
<mgedmin> strange size of the System Preferences window in 3.10 from the PPA -- bug?  http://i.imgur.com/QhiaZKB.png
<mgedmin> note the scroll bar
<lgdavis> If this is not the right venue for asking these questions please punt me elsewhere (ie rtfm).  I have as t61p with an nvidia Quadra FX 570M running 14.04 (current as of last night) -- After installing the nvidia drivers from "software and updates"(either  nvidia-331 or nvidia-331-updates, no idea what the difference is) I cannot reboot/shutdown or adjust the brightness.   If anyone has
<lgdavis> any suggestions to fix this or any debug information I can pass along I would be happy to do that.
<lgdavis> Sometimes I can shutdown if I stop GDM first btw, but that is never guaranteed it would appear
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-12
<darkxst> Noskcaj, any update on -photos in debian?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, not that i've heard of.
<darkxst> maybe just get it straight into ubuntu then, since freeze is pretty close now
<Noskcaj> Can you look into updating it? I have to get xubuntu's indicators ready first
<Noskcaj> s/updating/uploading
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I don't really have time, still have to try and get the gnome-desktop transition ready, among other things
<Noskcaj> ok. I'll put it into a branch sometime  tomorrow
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok thats fine, thanks
<Noskcaj> darkxst, lp:~noskcaj/+junk/gnome-weather . The xfce stuff is ftbfs, so done
<Noskcaj> crap, lp:~noskcaj/+junk/gnome-photos
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks, file a bug against ubuntu and get it onto sponsorship queue
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, sorry i really g2g
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-13
<mgedmin> so that was unfriendly
<mgedmin> I'm installing updates with Update Manager while reading the web
<mgedmin> and suddenly gdm restarts (it was one of the updates) without asking me if it's okay
<mgedmin> and I'm logged out and all my programs are closed
<nazgul_> dmin
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Why hasn't libgda5 been merged?
<Noskcaj> it looks fairly simple
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I haven't looked at it, since it wasnt required by anything
<darkxst> but its probably ok to do
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-14
<stratus_ss> anyone about to help me work through some package build errors?
<sazawal> I am using Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit with gnome-shell. My screen suddenly turns fuzzy with yellow-blue color and freezes. Keyboard-mouse stops working, even Ctrl Alt F1 doesnt work. Here is a video of the screen I shot with a camera https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1K0QYjon9I. I have looked at the system logs but couldnt find anything. Also before the crash I can see display tearing up with a flash in blue color 4-5 times. Please help.
<darkxst> sazawal, please just file a bug 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell'
<darkxst> we cannot and don't track every random comment on IRC!
<darkxst> and even if we did 99% of the time the OP is gone before we can even reply
<sazawal> darkxst, I am not sure if it is a gnome-shell bug. May be it is due my graphics driver or something.
<darkxst> sazawal, it may be, but that really isnt your concern
<darkxst> file against gnome-shell, and it will get re-assigned if need be
<sazawal> darkxst, right. Can you guide me through the process of filing a bug?
<darkxst> I just did!
<darkxst> 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell'
<sazawal> where I would file it? launchpad?
<darkxst> from a terminal
<darkxst> run that command
<darkxst> or alt+f2
<sazawal> Oh, I didnt know that
<sazawal> Yes, something is going on
<darkxst> out of curiosity what graphics driver are you using?
<sazawal> My System Settings>Details>Graphics says Intel® Ivybridge Desktop
<darkxst> odd, intel are usually pretty damn good (thats what most of the GNOME devs use)
<darkxst> more often than not its the AMD proprietry blob (catalyst) that causes most issues
<sazawal> darkxst, ok. So a launchpad page is opened and it is asking for a summary. Should I put the same question here?
<darkxst> yah
<sazawal> ok
<darkxst> sazawal, also once you are done, can you try boot a new daily live CD (USB) and see if the problem persists there
<sazawal> darkxst, I can but I am not really sure when the screen freeze happens. It happens all of a sudden. This means that I have to run Live-CD for a day or two.
<sazawal> done
<sazawal> Thanks darkxst
<darkxst> sazawal, file a bug either way
<sazawal> darkxst, done that Bug #1280162
<ubot5> bug 1280162 in Ubuntu GNOME "Screen suddenly turns fuzzy with yellow-blue color and freezes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280162
<sazawal> yes
<darkxst> fwiw if Ctrl Alt F1 doesnt work its more likely a kernel of X bug
<darkxst> ^*or*
<sazawal> darkxst, I suspect it is due to failure of keyboard. I also tried to take screenshot while it is in freeze position but then when I restarted there was no screenshot in Pictures folder.
<darkxst> sazawal, keyboards don't fail!
<darkxst> well not like that on random occasions
<sazawal> I mean it stopped working, the mouse as well.
<darkxst> right you have something dead-locked
<darkxst> either kernel or X
<darkxst> if sys-rq keys dont work during freeze, then its kernel
<sazawal> darkxst, shouldn't it appear in one or more system log files? I saw one but there was no warning or anything at that time.
<sazawal> what are sys-rq keys?
<darkxst> sazawal, its pretty rare, but how would kernel log errors if its dead-locked?
<darkxst> sazawal, google it!
<darkxst> maybe start here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<darkxst> but essentially they are key combos that should talk directly to the kernel
<darkxst> if they don't work kernel is broken
<darkxst> and.....
 * darkxst has to go now
<sazawal> darkxst, yes right.
<somethingrandom> hello, i upgraded and downgraded gnome 3.10 under ubuntu gnome 13.10 and don't have a wallpaper on the desktop, what can i do to fix it?
<somethingrandom> how can i get the default packages installed?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-15
<rww> Hi. Any chance we could get "gnome" in the filename of ubuntu gnome dailies? It's caused confusion between it and Ubuntu a few times now over in the support channels :s
<Noskcaj> rww, It's unlikely, none of the flavours do
<rww> pout. okay, thanks anyway
<Lsf_lf> hey, is Ubuntu Gnome-14.04 -yes or no?
<Lsf_lf> sorry, is Ubuntu Gnome-14.04 a lts -yes or no?
 * amjjawad is away: Be Right Back :)
<Lsf_lf> can I really say no if ubuntu-gnome 14:04 now a LTS?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-16
<darkxst> how do people survive in windows land?
 * darkxst just spent an hour there,  nearly threw  phone and computer out the window!
<darkxst>  and as a result it seems I will need a new keyboard
<TheGuyOfDoom> Greeter won't let me log in anymore :/
<TheGuyOfDoom> it doesn't display the user selection parts
<TheGuyOfDoom> It gives this error:
<TheGuyOfDoom> AccountsService-WARNING **: SetInputSources call failed: GDebus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.PermissionDenied: Not authorized
<TheGuyOfDoom> in :0-greeter.log
<TheGuyOfDoom> And also "could not connect to ConsoleKit"
<TheGuyOfDoom> :0-slave.log has errors about not being able to run /usr/lib/gdm/ck-get-x11-display-device
<TheGuyOfDoom> because it doesn't exist
<TheGuyOfDoom> startx does work but then gnome runs quite a bit slower than normal
<lolihunter> hello anybody here? i have a little problem
<lolihunter> i tryd using xwinwrap to set a video as background, it work but after under 1 secound the video is gone (but running in proccess) and the normal/black desktop is visable
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-09
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should wayland be accompanied by weston for the sell-3.16 PPA?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, its not need for shell, but it should be uploaded along with wayland
<Noskcaj> Are g-s-d or g-c-c needed?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I think so, even though there is no explicit dep, lots of input handling changes
<darkxst> mutter and g-s-d may well step on each other if we don't update in sync
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and I think it would be more than risky to try and decouple those changes
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also need to get grilo-plugins split sorted, can you ping the DM about that again
<LinDol> hi all
<ichilton> I apt-get install'd ubuntu-gnome-desktop on a standard ubuntu-14.10 install (thinking I could switch between standard ubuntu desktop and gnome) and it's messed up ubuntu desktop - it's now half unity (panel, background, title bars etc) and half gnome (the system panel/tray, the system theme terminal is using etc).
<ichilton> How do I fix unity, and can I have both unity and gnome co-exist independantly so I can switch at login?
<mgedmin> some of the settings (like the theme) are stored in the same place, so switching can be a bit difficult
<mgedmin> I mean, different users could use different settings no problem, but for the same user
<mgedmin> and iirc unity likes to unilateraly reset some of the settings, causing me pain when I switch back to gnome-shell
<ichilton> ah. ok
<ichilton> so they can't really co-exist?
<mgedmin> well, they co-exist to some extent, but not comfortably, no
<ichilton> thanks
<ichilton> I guess in that case, if I clear out /home/ichilton, it should fix this then...
<mgedmin> as the fork is progressing I believe unity will be using less and less of gnome's bits and this problem should be smaller in the future
<mgedmin> do check the ubuntu-gnome-default-settings and the ubuntu-default-settings packages
<mgedmin> installing/removing one or both will affect the default settings
<mgedmin> this is likely why your unity desktop is now half-strange
<mgedmin> and clearing $HOME won't affect the system-wide defaults
<ichilton> ah, ok
<ichilton> thanks
<ichilton> indeed, even a new user does the same thing
<ichilton> Given i've not set anything up on this machine yet, I might just re-install.
<ichilton> Is the ubuntu-gnome distro exactly the same distro/base, but with the gnome packages pre-installed instead of unity?
<mgedmin> yes
<mgedmin> a reinstall shouldn't be necessary, just remove ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<ichilton> ahh, ok
<ichilton> Yep, that fixed it.
<ichilton> Except I now get a "system program problem detected" on login
<ichilton> and the boot up screen (where you enter the encryption password) is still gnome
<mgedmin> that would be gdm instead of lightdm
<mgedmin> you can apt-get remove gdm (also make sure lightdm is still installed) to switch back
<mgedmin> as for the problem detected, does it say what program?
<ichilton> odd, as it seems to be lightdm on the login screen
<mgedmin> hm, different theme?
<mgedmin> oh, wait, _encryption_ password
<mgedmin> that's the plymouth theme
<ichilton> it says: com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root
<ichilton> (the crash)
<mgedmin> interesting
<ichilton> how do you change the bootup screen?
 * mgedmin is researching that question now
<mgedmin> if you have no data files and wish to eradicate all the traces of ubuntu-gnome, yeah, I'm beginning to think that reinstalling might be quicker :)
<ichilton> :)
<ichilton> Is it possible to use cinnamon on ubuntu?
<mgedmin> I don't know
<ichilton> k
<mgedmin> plymouth-theme-ubuntu-gnome-logo, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-gnome-text are the two packages that ship the ubuntu gnome boot splash theme
<mgedmin> I'm not sure how the theme is picked from among the installed ones
<mgedmin> there ought to be a setting somewhere
<mgedmin> oh, update-alternatives
<mgedmin> yeah, removing those two packages will restore the default boot splash theme
<ichilton> thanks!
<mgedmin> google gives me http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/new-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-04-ppa-stable
<ichilton> thanks - i'll have a look around
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What else do we need before landing shell 3.16?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, g-c-c
<Noskcaj> ok. I'll get that tomorrow morning, as well as shell-extensions, and talk to the X team about the wayland 1.7 plan
<darkxst> ok thanks
<darkxst__> Noskcaj, mutter needs soname bump (as per package in staging)
<darkxst__> Noskcaj, and I uploaded a couple of fixes to gnome-shell in -staging (yesterday) that you need to include
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-10
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, we need to split grilo-plugins, seb wants just the bare minimum of plugins in main
<darkxst> so the first group and probably youtube from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grilo-plugins/+bug/1394731/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394731 in grilo-plugins (Ubuntu) "[MIR] grilo-plugins" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<darkxst> probably should follow up naming with Alberto, but maybe -base/-extra
<darkxst> Noskcaj, lets use ppa:ubuntu-gnome-packaging/staging for transitions from now on (i'll get it ddeb enabled as well)
<atlov> 'lo, i've a kind of weird question: lightdm allows a guest account ... how to allow this guest to change the network settings, let's say via the networkmanager thingy
<atlov> the background is the following: i'm actually thinking about how to locate my computer after it's stolen ... the guest account should invite the crook to connect to his own home internet and some other program is calling home automatically. then i'll have the IP address ...
<jgnome> anyone here?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-11
<talpio> Hi!
<talpio> Somebody speak spanish?
<darkxst> talpio, no unlikely in here
<talpio> ¬¬
<b-yeezi> check #ubuntu-es
<talpio> b-yeezi: thanks!
<b-yeezi> You're welcome
<b-yeezi> de nada!
<talpio> b-yeezi: entonces hablas español.
<darkxst> talpio, if you are stuck with Ubuntu GNOME problem, you are more likely to find spanish speaker on our mailing list
<darkxst> talpio, or if you can ask a question in english people here can help
<talpio> darkxst: excuse me. Of course, i have no problem. Thanks. I'm new in this
<darkxst> talpio, ok, you just looking spanish people
<darkxst> speakers to chat with?
<talpio> darkxst: exact. Thanks for all
<darkxst> talpio, no problem
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do we want 3.15 parts that don't need new gtk in vivid? i.e. gnome-system-monitor 3.15
<darkxst> Noskcaj, maybe not quite yet
<darkxst> gnome-backgrounds should go in though
<darkxst> Noskcaj, would be better to focus on grilo-plugins, appstream-glib etc right now
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> Appstream i'll try and sort when ximion is next awake, i'll look at grilo now
<darkxst> me may need to cherry pick a few appatches for grilo-plugins
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/grilo-plugins/commit/?id=a85c242337e90eef5bc9fa272f8f43853deae322
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/grilo-plugins/commit/?id=734936dbe166526a1e2ebdc1ffebbab64b2216ee
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/grilo-plugins/commit/?id=115c0f92e26e67e8fb6054bc109a050cee527707
<darkxst> doesnt sound like hadess is planning a release anytime soon
<wolter> Can I test wayland in ubuntu-gnome?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I don't know much about grilo, what parts do we need split where?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, see my comment #2
<darkxst> first group + youtube
<darkxst> wolter, yes you can
<darkxst> wolter, install gnome-session-wayland (vivid only)
<wolter> vivid only or 3.14 with PPA possible?
<darkxst> vivid only for now
<darkxst> wolter, you could probably install gnome-session from vivid on 14.10 if you really wanted to though
<darkxst> no idea if wayland will actually work there though
<wolter> I'll research about known issues and see if I give it a go, thanks darkxst
<wolter> :D
<darkxst> wolter, I doubt anyone has tried it on 14.10 before
<wolter> I mean, trying vivid
<darkxst> wolter, ok, that would be safer
<wolter> Can I upgrade from command line?
<darkxst> do-release-upgrade -d
<wolter> Thanks again buddy
<Noskcaj> Does grilo-plugins-0.2-base + grilo-plugins-0.2 work?
<darkxst> that seems a little odd
<Noskcaj> How should they be named?
<darkxst> -base/-extra?
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> but do try confirm naming with Alberto,though he didnt reply to my last message
<Noskcaj> Will do. One last thing, how should the -dbg package be handled? Do i make 2?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, either 2 or drop it and let ddebs take over it
<darkxst> (does debian do ddebs though?)
<wolter> I can downgrade a release too, can't I?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, speaking of which ppa:ubuntu-gnome-packaging/staging is now ddeb enabled
<darkxst> wolter, not easily, backup first!!
<wolter> darkxst: what do I backup? :O
<wolter> \/usr?
<darkxst> wolter, depends if you plan to re-install, or just want a snapshot that you can revert to
<wolter> Snapshot would be nicer
<darkxst> then everything except /proc /sys /var(maybe?) /tmp
<darkxst> wolter, but there is probably 1000's of posts on the interwebs that describe it better than I did ;)
<jamie_> any one on here right now
<darkxst> jamie_, hi
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jamie_> darkxst: i am looking for help configuring Thermald
<darkxst> what is Thermald?
<jamie_> its for adjusting the fan speed and improvement of cooling
<darkxst> jamie_, that really seems the wrong way to go about things!
<jamie_> my laptop has been shutting down while running certian things due to heat, so was going to adjust the fan speen
<darkxst> have you tried tlp?
<jamie_> what is that
<darkxst> a bunch of udev rules, that enable lots of powersavings on laptops
<darkxst> (not actually in the archives)
<jamie_> I need it to push more to the fan to increase the amount of air movement
<darkxst> jamie_, I don't even know that is possible
<darkxst> you should clean out the ducts maybe ;)
<jamie_> darkxst: it is... but the config is done in xml... and i dont know xml at all
<darkxst> xml is not a language!
<jamie_> darkxst: i am running my computers graphic at a hight quality and a lot of the processor percentage
<jamie_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues
<darkxst> jamie_, get a can of compressed air and squirt into the vents ;)
<jamie_> darkxst: dont have the money to... and i just cleaned it out about 2 weeks ago when i changed the TIM
<darkxst> claim it on warranty then ;) though you probably just broke that
<jamie_> darkxst: no, I built this about 2 years ago and have been upgrading parts here and there... i know what i am doing with hard ware
<jamie_> sorry if that came across rude
<darkxst> jamie_, oh its a desktop system?
<jamie_> no laptop
<darkxst> how exactly does one build a laptop?
<jamie_> from a frame with only the board in it
<jamie_> barebone laptop
<darkxst> jamie_, so your responsible for the cooling or lack there-of?
<jamie_> it has been fine, its just I am doing a few things i usually dont
<jamie_> I do dev for mozilla firefox phone... but I like to tinker with gaming when i have the time
<darkxst> jamie_, intel well and truly fixed up their thermal issues after the Prescott fiasco
<jamie_> I am using a itel i5 quad
<jamie_> *intel
<darkxst> jamie_, prescott was P4
<darkxst> single core chip with stock cooler would easily hit 100C on full load
<jamie_> that was if i know correctly kinda a while ago
<jamie_> i have hit 100 before.... kinda scared me
<jamie_> darkxst: you would have thought i was doing a burn test
<darkxst> p4 was atleast ~10 years ago
<jamie_> Im only 20
<darkxst> jamie_, overclocking?
<jamie_> I know my way around some software about 10 years ago... had not yet touched hardware
<jamie_> darkxst: no.... it was about 9 moths ago and i really need to change my TIM
<jamie_> so now i change mine about every three months
<darkxst> jamie_, again that seems like crock
<jamie_> darkxst: waht do you mean
<darkxst> jamie_, TIM doesn't just expire like that
<darkxst> applied correctly it will last 5 years easy
<jamie_> darkxst:  you tend to burn thought TIM when you compile on a regular basis
<jamie_> there are times even with my I5 quad that i have used 100 percent of my processor compiling
<darkxst> jamie_, in that case you have physical problems affecting airflow
<jamie_> I need to increase vent area... but i dont exacly have a way to do that
<darkxst> jamie_, laptops are bad like that, you are mostly at the mercy of the dodgy oem desing
<darkxst> I do all my heavy lifting on a sandy bridge i5
<jamie_> darkxst: :( i know... i was stupid and build this thing is the freaking case of an hp elite book.... the case is kinda small
<darkxst> desktop
<jamie_> darkxst:  I need a laptop, I tend to be all over the place, so its nice to be able to take my work and fun with me
<darkxst> that can't crack 40C unless its really hot
<jamie_> darkxst: I kinda want to set up that program to just do a full increase of the fanspeed when i enable it while i am running my games, then when done disable it
<darkxst> sure I have a laptop
<darkxst> jamie_, solution! don't play games ;)
<jamie_> darkxst: I just spent a little while conneceting a ps3 controler to my computer and setting it up properly via wireless and having to have a temp bt daemon
<jamie_> and fully compatible with my steam setup
<darkxst> and then I Would say buy a thinkpad next time, but they not really gaming laptops
<jamie_> mine is fine other than the heat... which is the problem i need to solve
<darkxst> jamie_, I once hooked up a ps2 controller to my lpt port (maybe that predates you but where the printers used to plugin)
<jamie_> :o
<jamie_> i know ps2 very well and I know printers, even old one... the freaking plugs were a little humongous
<darkxst> jamie_, only 25pins
<jamie_> the way they were designed were humongous
<darkxst> maybe 8-10 which are actually used
<jamie_> not so much the # of pins but the way they had them spaced
<darkxst> jamie_, tech evolves
<jamie_> yep :)
<jamie_> that is why i am doing dev for the new firefox os
<darkxst> you seem to have missed the initial part of that
<jamie_> i like to see tech move forward
<darkxst> my first computer was some proprietry crap with 16KB ram and tape drive
<darkxst> that was before the first intel XT
<jamie_> mine I had to build... :\ could not afford one and i wanted one so i learned how to make them from bordem and a lot of trash picked computers and parts....
<jamie_> that took awhile....
<jamie_> also took a lot of aggravation....
<darkxst> jamie_, try building embedded systems ;)
<jamie_> darkxst: ....
<jamie_> nahh
<darkxst> it was all ASM when I did it
<jamie_> ill stick with my laptops and desktops.....
<darkxst> though these days you can program them with just about what ever langues
<darkxst> jamie_, nothing like a custom PCB
<jamie_> i just thought of something... my os is not ubuntu genome, ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu
<jamie_> xp
<darkxst> THERE is not GENOME!
<jamie_> sorry
<jamie_> gnome
<jamie_> I cant sleep and its six am here...
<darkxst> jamie_, install Ubuntu GNOME or I will ban you  ;)
<jamie_> i do have it
<jamie_> in a way
<darkxst> install it
<jamie_> i am on gnome 3 desktop right now
<jamie_> with gdm
<jamie_> I took what i wanted from all of the flavors of ubuntu and kinda put it into one
<jamie_> but its mosly gnome
<jamie_> *mostly
<jamie_> I am mad at ubuntu 14.10.....
<jamie_> darkxst: but dont worry most of this is gnome
<darkxst> jamie_, that is the problem, a lot more work than just mixing packages goes into all this
<jamie_> i know, i started with ubuntu-gnome
<jamie_> that is why i came here
<darkxst> jamie_, people in general don't understand the point of flavours
<darkxst> its not just mixing up a list of new packages
<jamie_> darkxst: i dont know the fine details but i know there is bug differnces between them
<darkxst> we maintain many packages in the real ubuntu archives
<jamie_> **big
<darkxst> we pressure the ubuntu-desktop team to get what we want
<jamie_> :p i do that all the time with fxos... I have to be a pain in the but to master fxos to get what i want pushed to 2.2 master especialy for bug fixing and patches
<darkxst> jamie_, probably different, there is a rather large conflict of interest between Ubuntu (ubuntu-desktop) and gnome3
<darkxst> that is about 80% dealt with though now
<jamie_> Its is a different thing in a way though... the setup is really different, everything in fxos is in html, javascript, and css other than the hardware level... because html cant interact with hardware as im sure we both know
<jamie_> sorry was already typing that
<darkxst> jamie_, only asm interacts with hardware
<jamie_> darkxst: I dont deal with that part... i dont know machine code... that is what the gonk team does, it uses kitkat
<jamie_> darkxst: you know what i mean... im not going into that right now... brain is not at full capacity
<jamie_> sorry if i am annoying... i tend to ramble and be annoying from time to time
<jamie_> if i am feel free to tell me to fuck off (pardon my language)
<jamie_> darkxst: i may just take apart my laptop and see if i can increase the vent area
<jamie_> well in gonna do that, sorry for the annoyance
<darkxst> jamie_, I have super powers here, I would just ban you if you were really that bad
<darkxst> I'll let you off now, but take a step and go play with embedded systems, its wau more fun that croaking up dodgy laptop builds ;)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Can packages that aren't seeded in ubuntu be synced even if the add headerbars? e.g. frogr in exp
<gurris> hi, i just tried a simulated install of xserver-xorg-lts-utopic on trust, but it removes gdm, gnome-shell and a lot of other pkgs i need, is the LTS upgrade also delayed? Or am I suffering from something else...?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, probably ok
<darkxst> gurris, probably wait until 14.04.2 is released (next week)
<gurris> ok, will do that
<gurris> thanks for the info, wanted the updated synaptics driver ... buggy touchpad is driving me nuts :/
<gurris> it is a bit confusing with the official info stating the release date to be the 5th still, I only found out from the maillist (and later saw the info in the newsletter)
<gurris> darkxst, thanks again
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-12
<charlesay> hi, gdm fails to load during boot leaving me without a desktop, how can this possibly be fixed?
<darkxst> charlesay, would need to see logs
<darkxst> how far do you get? do you see the login screen?
<charlesay> darkxst: no -  it's showing "Starting Gnome Display Manager [fail]", then starts or stops some other services and the last message in the log is about samba services (this without further errors) and then hangs there
<darkxst> charlesay, can you paste /var/log/:0-greeter.log
<darkxst> ^ /var/log/gdm/
<darkxst> also :0.log as well
<charlesay> how exactly would i do this on my tty? i am not familiar with the format those logs are in
<darkxst> they are just text files. you could use pastebinit
<darkxst> Noskcaj, if you want to merge gnome-user-share it can probably go into ppa:ubuntu-desktop/transitions now
<charlesay> ok, here goes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10181258/
<darkxst> X seems happy enough, the other log?
<charlesay> ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10181303/
<darkxst> that seems much less happy
<darkxst> but seems gnome-shell did start and no hints to what is failing
<darkxst> charlesay, enable Debug in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<darkxst> reboot and try paste that greeter log again
<charlesay> is it enough to just uncomment the [debug] enable=true line?
<darkxst> yes
<charlesay> ok, i'll report back in a minute
<charlesay> darkxst: here is the new log of :0-greeter.log, but to me it does not look more verbose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081454
<darkxst> that link doesnt work
<charlesay> sorry, forgot a digit : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10181454
<darkxst> odd
<darkxst> There should be a heap of DEBUG lines
<charlesay> could i try to reinstall gdm?
<darkxst> that won't help
<darkxst> seems gnome-session is somewhat absent
<darkxst> you do have that installed right?
<charlesay> yes, 3.9.90
<darkxst> charlesay, anything gnome related in /var/crash/
<charlesay> not obviously so. there is an empty file called ' .lock'
<darkxst> guess you need to find out why gnome-session is not launching then
<charlesay> the other new file there is called _usr_lib_tracker_tracker-miner-fs.1000.crash
<darkxst> that won't affect much
<darkxst> (tracker dosen't even run until you login, and even when it crashes things should still boot fine)
<charlesay> in the boot log there is one more fail-message, about the SMB/CIFS Active Directory Server, but that really should be unrelated.
<darkxst> since your intel I suppose you could try boot with nomodeset
<darkxst> or try lightdm and see if you can login to GNOME session with
<charlesay> i was just going to ask you whether trying lightdm would be an idea
<darkxst> wouldnt hurt
<darkxst> lightdm is a little more resilient with gpu issues, but the X logs looked fine
<charlesay> do I just apt-get install it, and how do I tell the system to use it?
<darkxst> install it and it popup a configuration screen
<darkxst> also accessible via dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<charlesay> you mean the config screen will show up when i reboot? or i'd just run the reconfigure command?
<darkxst> config screen will show up when you install lightdm
<darkxst> you will need to run the reconfigure command to switch back gdm though
<charlesay> ah, it's there now
<charlesay> it's finished installing lightdm, so I reboot into it?
<darkxst> yes
<charlesay> okay, let's see what happens...
<charlesay> darkxst: hm, in lightdm i get to the login screen, but when I enter my password the session doesn't start and the login screen returns/stays there without comment, it complains if the password is wrong
<darkxst> paste ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-GNOME.log
<charlesay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10181924/
<darkxst> gnome-shell:2434): Gjs-WARNING **: JS ERROR: TypeError: Shell.StageInputMode is undefined
<darkxst> onFocusChange@/home/daro/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/maximus-two@wilfinitlike.gmail.com/app_menu.js:74
<darkxst> WindowManager<.actionMoveWorkspace@/usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/windowManager.js:1137
<darkxst> wrapper@resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/lang.js:169
<darkxst> WindowManager<._showWorkspaceSwitcher@/usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/windowManager.js:1115
<darkxst> wrapper@resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/lang.js:169
<darkxst> try disable maximus
<darkxst> though something seems to be killing your X server
<darkxst> gtg though now
<charlesay> ok thank you for your help
<charlesay> 1!
<darkxst> gsettings set org.gnome.shell extensions-enabled '[]'
<charlesay> That puts out "No such key 'extensions-enabled' "
<charlesay> Gnome fails to load and I have session log with a huge amount of window manager warnings and gnome shell errors. how do I find the root cause for this?
<charlesay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10182314/
<b-yeezi> Hi all. Is there a good resource that explains how to change the GDM theme?
<UnDim> Hello everyone
<Noskcaj> hi UnDim
<Noskcaj> UnDim, You said that you're developer in your email, what programming languages do you know, and how would you like to help?
<UnDim> last couple of years it's been c# and java.  I have played around with vala a little in the last couple of months
<Noskcaj> UnDim, My suggest is, find a bug that affects you (bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and bugzilla.gnome.org) and try and fix it. git.gnome.org will says what language a program is written in
<UnDim> Noskcaj, Sounds good.  Quick question.  Is there a document that shows the correct way to submit a fix?  I have already install Mutt so I can send plan text emails.
<Noskcaj> UnDim, Make a diff, attach it to the bug report(s), then i'll work you through packaging
<UnDim> Also, I am open to doing anything to help you out until I get up to speed on the coding.
<UnDim> Thanks
<Noskcaj> You could maybe make some headerbar/titlebar patches. While gnome is switching to headerbars, all other DEs only look good with traditional menubars. Most gnome devs haven't bothered making the latter usecase work
<Noskcaj> Meaning we have to manually patch them
<UnDim> Ok.  Is there a bug for it?
<Noskcaj> UnDim, It's probably not that great to start with actually, since every package is different. e.g. bug v
<Noskcaj> bug 1385560
<ubot5> bug 1385560 in Gnome System Monitor "gnome-system-monitor 3.14.1-1 uses headerbar on all DEs" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385560
<Noskcaj> I'll try and find some unfixed ones now
<Noskcaj> Go back to my original suggestion, headerbar stuff isn't nice to start with
<UnDim> no worries.
<Noskcaj> rhythmbox ans smuxi are both C#, so maybe bugs in them are a good place to start
<Noskcaj> *and
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Could you point UnDim in the direction of something he can help with?
<darkxst> UnDim, both baobab and gnome-contacts need headerbar patches
<darkxst> they are both written in vala, which is somewhat similar to c# I believe
<UnDim> darkxst, vala is very similar.
<UnDim> i will look into those
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Also, appstream-glib branch is done. Still no response from grilo-plugins maintainer though
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you re-enable the tests?
<darkxst> nm, looknig at it now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, theres quilt noise in the debdiff
<darkxst> also the patch is missing headers
<darkxst> try .patch instead of .diff (on github)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also uess you saw Laney's email about not landing gtk 3.15, too many issues popped up
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-13
<charlesay> on my ubuntu installation I am unable to get my gnome session to run
<charlesay> after first gdm failed to start I replaced it with lightdm, which does present a login prompt but fails to start a session
<charlesay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10196761/
<charlesay> is the session log
<charlesay> so far I didn't find any solutions by following up on error messages in there
<Noskcaj> darkxst, tests enabled, i'll fix the quilt noise, i couldn't find the .patch (link me plz), and i saw the gtk email
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you view commit in github web and then add ".patch" to the url
<darkxst> https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/commit/8fea9d934fbfffbead04a1a6ec9e4344725af188.patch
<Noskcaj> cool, i didn't know that
<darkxst> Noskcaj, just about everything about github web interface is non-standard
<darkxst> Noskcaj, have you tried to ping berto re grilo-plugins or just via the bug report?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, pinged via bug yesterday, email today
<Noskcaj> no responce
<Noskcaj> I'll package it manually sunday if there's no responce
<darkxst> yeh I suspect we should do that, so we get it through before FF, just need to agree on naming with berto
<Noskcaj> darkxst, do you have upload rights for https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/vivid/gnome-system-monitor/3.15 ?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not yet, that is -desktop?
<darkxst> I should get that soon, just need to apply
<charlesay> darkxst: I still have the same issue you were helping me with yesterday. do you have an other idea how to troubleshoot it?
<darkxst> charlesay, not really
<darkxst> logs show X getting killed, but not why
<darkxst> and at this point, its kind of hard to debug with out being able to reproduce
<darkxst> maybe try a 15.04 daily and see if that works?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should we be packaging all the glib things so they are current, we have the devel releases of some of them
<darkxst> which gilb things?
<Noskcaj> gjs, glib, glibmm, glib-networking(already current devel release)
<darkxst> gjs != glib, but are you talking ppa or archives?
<Noskcaj> archives
<darkxst> gjs is latest ? stable release will probaly up to current branch though
<darkxst> I would expect glib et all to bump to 3.16 versions in vivid archives
<Noskcaj> glibmm hasn't been touched yet
<darkxst_> Noskcaj, added a list of what -base will have, on the MIR bug
<darkxst_> Laney disable thumbnail caching in totem, so only cherry pick guardian api patch
<darkxst_> to split debug packages I think you can use
<darkxst_> dh_strip -p<package> --dbg-package=<package-dbg>
<darkxst_> but if that doesnt work ask ricotz
<charlesay> darkxst_: thanks, I am not losing anything really so I will just set the machine up new I guess
<darkxst> charlesay, 15.04 has well passed 14.10 for stability IMO
<mtreanor> hi all, i'm wondering if someone can help out, ive got a lacie nas drive thats about 10 years, I was 90% sure i backed it up as it was failing and becoming loose, its in ext2 linux format and manage to mount it in a virtual os of ubuntu but to use meld diff to compare volumes of data I get permission issues, the backup volume is a hfs journaled drive, but if I "Sudo Nautilus" I can view the data but meld diff app won't. a
<darkxst> Noskcaj, grilo split has so much quilt noise, I can't even find your changes in the diff
<Noskcaj> I thought i'd fixed that :(
<Noskcaj> I'll fix that properly now
<Noskcaj> darkxst, try now
<darkxst> yeh better
<darkxst> Noskcaj, -extra should probably depend on -base (not recommend)
<Noskcaj> fixed
<darkxst> descriptions could be better i.e "This package contains some of the plugins officially distributed with Grilo:"
<Noskcaj> Beforehand it was "contains the plugins", so i don't think this is a huge issue for us
<darkxst> maybe a little cleaner to use shell globs in install files so dont need to list xml and so seperately?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, in which case would become "contains these plugins from..."
<darkxst> Noskcaj, i.e:
<darkxst> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/grilo-0.2/*apple*trailers*
<darkxst> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/grilo-0.2/*bliptv*
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll fix that up when i finish the s/appdata/appstream ppa
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, also seems lintian overrides might be obsolete
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do we need a transitional package or a Provides?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, transitional package seems unnecessary give there are only a couple of rdepends
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> you possibly want a C/R though?
<darkxst> so that dpkg removes the old package
<Noskcaj> darkxst, fixes pushed
<Noskcaj> also, ppa:noskcaj/appstream-util is done. I included new upstream (bugfix only) releases for 2 gnome games so they use -util rather than -tools
<darkxst> Noskcaj, this not right -> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/grilo-0.2/*apple-trailers*
<darkxst> needs to be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/grilo-0.2/*apple*trailers*
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> same for metadata-store and local-metadata
<Noskcaj> fixed, i think
<darkxst> you should be able to drop the lintian overrides?
<Noskcaj> no, the issues still exist
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> didnt show when I ran lintian --show-overrides though
<darkxst> everything else looks ok to me now
<Noskcaj> darkxst, A fair few of the gnome-games have bugfix-only 3.15 releases. Is it ok if i package them?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, also, will you have time to merge gnome-user-share this cycle?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I suppose thats ok, although I don't care enough about the games, so would just as well leave then in sync with debian
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not likely before feature freeze
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-14
<lindol> hi all :)
<charlesay> darkxst: I ended up installing Manjaro with Gnome on my machine, it works swimmingly so far. I also noticed that you´re the author of the systemmonitor extension I really like, so thanks for that!
<octoquad> darkxst, hello :)
<octoquad> darkxst, do you have a new 90apt-sources for vivid?
<octoquad> I keep getting E: 90apt-sources: E: Failed to execute “90apt-sources”: No such file or directory
<darkxst> octoquad, hey
<darkxst> I though I made a branch to try get that into the archive, seems I never uploaded it though
<darkxst> although that error seems odd, the old version you had should work
<darkxst> octoquad, there is a package on my ppa:darkxst/ppa
<darkxst> is that what you are using?
<octoquad> not sure, this is one from 8 jan pasted to pastebin
<darkxst> try that package
<octoquad> only difference is I'm building a vivid package on vivid instead of trusty for trusty
<darkxst> it may use different alias' though (I added an cli option to add alias to the script also)
<octoquad> oh, I'm not using a package. You sent a shell script the last time...
<octoquad> http://pastebin.com/xraSgc7C
<darkxst> octoquad, the package supercedes the old script in pastebin
<octoquad> package name?
<octoquad> custom version of sbuild-launchpad-chroot...
<octoquad> Thanks that works :)
<LinDol> If I try to test, I can use ISO tracker?
<LinDol> can I use ISO tracker?
<LinDol_phone> hi all :(
<LinDol_phone> :(
<LinDol_phone> :)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, hi
<darkxst> yes you should use ISO tracker when testing
<LinDol_phone> darkxst, thank you for your answer. :) I try to learn it is how to use it
<LinDol_phone> in today :) thank you again
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, great!
<octoquad> gmae. Any idea when new images will be spun up for 14.04.2?
<darkxst_> octoquad, infinity is still fixing the packageset issues
<darkxst_> I suppose they will arrive early next week now
<octoquad> Ok, just wanted more info after reading this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2015-February/002846.html
<darkxst_> octoquad, the current images should be fine for testing apart from being a bit bloated with extra packages
<octoquad> I've made a note start testing on the 19th.
<octoquad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syncevolution/+bug/1406200
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1406200 in syncevolution (Ubuntu) "Add support for GOA in Syncevolution to make it work with Ubuntu-Gnome (Vivid)" [Undecided,New]
<octoquad> ^ Easy?
<darkxst_> yes
<darkxst_> octoquad, make a new package in debian/control[.in] and install providergoa.so
<darkxst_> it will/should be very similar to the uoa packges
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-15
<octoquad> bzr branch or debdiff?
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst_> octoquad, either is fine
<darkxst_> except for packages that have a packaging branch (Vcs-bzr field in control), then branches are usually preferred
<octoquad> darkxst_, thanks. It does have a Vcs-Git field for syncevolution package though.
<octoquad> So I have the deb file for goa now and can see the .so in there.
<octoquad> I'm see there are multiple architectures available for this, would I have to provide debdiffs for all archs as well?
<octoquad> or would that be an arch flag for sbuild --arch=all? I don't seem to have syncevolution-common because it's built for all archs.
<lindol> um.. what is mean 'respin'?
<lindol> I can not find it in Dictionary.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-15
<kais3n>  One question. I testing currenlty 16.04. Currently there is a problem with encypted disk on the boot. The function itself works but you don't see the prompt. Where should I report that?
<craysiii> darkxst are you running 16.04 on a real machine?
<HoppingMadMan> Hey, everyone, I was just wondering if anyone can point me to somewhere I can jump in and help out the Ubuntu-Gnome project out
<darkxst> craysiii, yes, have been running it on my main machine since last year
<darkxst> HoppingMadMan, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GettingInvolved/JoinUs
<craysiii> do you think i should wait for official release to install?
<HoppingMadMan> Thanks darkxst
<darkxst> craysiii, no, its stable enough now, and feature freeze is this week, so shouldnt go breaking
<craysiii> then i will wait until next week :)
<craysiii> lol
<darkxst> why wait?
<craysiii> im going to order another SSD and make it my /home
<craysiii> do you think 64gb should be enough for linux install itself
<HoppingMadMan> craysiii I have a 64gb SSD and it is ok, but if I had the money I would have gone with something with more space
<craysiii> well im planning on having 64GB / , 256GB /home , and a 1TB storage hdd
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah that will do, I would if I could maybe go for a 120GB
<darkxst> 64GB is plenty for /
<HoppingMadMan> Speaking on SSD, I was reading that if they are not booted in awhile they can die, now I am not up on SSD but, dose this hold any truth
<craysiii> ???
<darkxst> HoppingMadMan, no
<craysiii> that would be nuts
<HoppingMadMan> Ok, thanks guys, I read that and was like what... That can't be true
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah it dose seem nuts
<HoppingMadMan> Just asking I am not up on my knowledge on SSD, Going to have to start as I am setting up my business, and I want to offer SSD in my our servers for clients
<darkxst> HoppingMadMan, its possibly true in the long-term, like if its not powered on for years
<HoppingMadMan> Oh ok, yeah its just my server back in Australia hasn't been powered on in about 3 years now and it has a SSD as its main drive, and heading back there in a few months and I think I might have to buy a new SSD
<craysiii> i would prob buy new ones anyway
<darkxst> it wouldnt physically be dead
<darkxst> but at some point an SSD will forget what is stored on it
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah going to have to buy a lot of stuff, new laptop is on top of the list
<craysiii> i really recommend samsung evo or pro ssd
<craysiii> and so does most of the internet
<HoppingMadMan> Ok, keep that in mind thanks
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, got any good recommendation for Linux Laptop that is newish and runs Linux with not much tweaks?
<craysiii> i haven't one myself but i've heard good things about system76
<HoppingMadMan> Problem with that is no shipping to Australia and if you can they charge lots
<craysiii> hm
<craysiii> most laptops are honestly crap, i would use a desktop but i understand if you need mobility
<darkxst> HoppingMadMan, I tend to stick with thinkpads
<darkxst> but these days most laptops will work fine, you will likely only hit issues if you buy one that is super new
<craysiii> yeah lenovo is good but im personally butthurt because their custom SLI config in my laptop isn't supported by linux
<craysiii> :P
<darkxst> craysiii, there is no SLI support on linux at all
<craysiii> uhh
<craysiii> im pretty sure there is?
<darkxst> the driver supports it, but little to no software can actually utilize it on linux
<craysiii> right, you need to construct the profile yourself
<craysiii> but what im saying is the driver didn't support mine
<craysiii> anyway since it didn't work, i was forced to use just 1 gpu, which made it kinda pointless, so i was forced to windows, but since i hate windows i just dont use it anymore
<craysiii> what version of the linux kernel is 16.04 running?
<darkxst> craysiii, 4.4
<darkxst> 4.5 will be released too late to make it in
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-16
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah
<HoppingMadMan> I
<HoppingMadMan> thought SLI support was good on Linux now that nvidia was doing more to make the drivers better
<craysiii> i thought that had to do more with contributions with nouveau
<jamie1> is there any way to make gnome a little less white?
<cristiS> Jamiel you could change the theme and find one that suits you
<jamie1> cristiS: using the tweak tool?
<cristiS> yes
<jamie1> i knew that one, was just wondering if there was a built in way to do it
<jamie1> does ubuntu gnome have a QA team? Im looking for a new project to work on
<craysiii> just ordered my /home ssd :)
<craysiii> i keep having buffer underrun issues across multiple applications that seem to be related to pulseaudio. right now i have default settings for pulseaudio but i read online that by changing default-fragments and default-fragment-size-msec in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf, i could increase the buffer. I tried a lot of different values and never really solved the issue but introduced weird latency issues as well. do you think this might
<craysiii> i really have no idea how to go about fixing this issue
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-17
<jamie1> hey how do i get wayland running?
<craysiii> anyone know of a guide for migrating data to a new OS installation
<darkxst> craysiii, just copy your home folder into new install
<craysiii> right, but im wondering if there will be any negative side effects from doing it so blindly
<darkxst> craysiii, no shouldnt be, although there can be issues if you go backwards i.e. 16.04 home back to 14.04 maybe problematic
<craysiii> ah i see
<craysiii> well my drive is coming in tonight, its going to be a long one :P
<craysiii> where can i download the newest 16.04 image?
<darkxst> cdimage.u.c
<craysiii> you had me confused for a moment, wondering when they let c be a TLD
<craysiii> im reading that people recommend rsync over cp because of permissions, do you think i can just get away with cp?
<darkxst> `cp -a` would probably work
<darkxst> or use tar
<darkxst> I think its timestamps that are the issue with a plain 'cp'
<Azarus> Heyo.
<Azarus> My Ubuntu Gnome is crashing because the Intel driver and doesn't work.  I would like to know how I can install Nvidia drivers from the command line.
<craysiii> one set
<craysiii> sec
<Azarus> Okay
<craysiii> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-{version}
<craysiii> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<craysiii> oh you need to apt-get update before you install
<Azarus> Can't connect to the Internet...
<Azarus> Can't fetch lists
<Azarus> Will an Ethernet connection help?
<craysiii> wait
<craysiii> are you on the same machine now
<Azarus> Negative
<craysiii> ok lol
<craysiii> yes ethernet
<Azarus> :p
<Azarus> Will try
<Azarus> Brb
<Azarus> Got an Ethernet connection, still can't connect... How do I enable you to the connection?
<Azarus> Enable the connection *
<craysiii> what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces
<Azarus> Auto lo, Iface lo inet loopback
<Azarus> And a comment
<craysiii> you need to add your eth
<Azarus> Eth0?
<craysiii> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic go to "Configuring an interface"
<craysiii> yeah
<craysiii> i would assume
<Azarus> Cannot find device Eth0 or eth1...
<craysiii> o.O i just checked on my machine and its eno1
<craysiii> ifconfig
<craysiii> this is also more a general linux question you might have more luck there ##linux
<Azarus> Okay thanks 👍
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-18
<craysiii> went into the computer store for screws, came out with a 4 bay hotswap cage
<craysiii> i made a grave mistake
<craysiii> tar'd my ~, forgot i had a bunch of 10GB steam games..
<craysiii> its copying my trash too noooooooooo
<amjjawad> hi craysiii :) how about helping us to test Ubuntu GNOME 14.04.4? rather than posting off-topic stuff here? :)
<amjjawad> Would you mind sharing useful information about Ubuntu GNOME or helping us? I don't find what you're posting here is useful to anyone :)
<craysiii> lol no :)
<craysiii> darkxst i'm in the install process of 16.04 and with the option "install third party software" it's telling me i have to disable secure boot in order to use the drivers. ive never had to disable secure boot before, if i don't do so will i not be able to install nvidia drivers etc?
<craysiii> after the installation
<darkxst> craysiii, maybe, not sure, but the nvidia modules won't be signed
<darkxst> so you would no longer have secure boot anyway!
<darkxst> I didnt think anything changed re secure boot since 15.10 though
<craysiii> hmmm i guess i will preemptively disable it and restart the process so i don't have to remember silly password
<craysiii> thanks
<darkxst> huh? secure boot shouldn't requite a password!
<berglh_> lel
<craysiii> Disks doesn't have the ability to create partitions within a disk?
 * berglh raises eyebrow
<craysiii> I have a new SSD and i can't seem to create multiple partitions on it
<berglh> during the 16.04 installer?
<craysiii> yeah
<craysiii> in either Disks or GParted
<berglh> are you booting off it?
<craysiii> oh finally got it to work in GParted
<craysiii> shit
<craysiii> and no im on a USB drive
<berglh> you are crazy
<berglh> oh i see
<berglh> live usb boot
<craysiii> yes and yes :)
<berglh> :yes:
<craysiii> is there a preferred partition table type
<craysiii> gpt vs msdos vs ..
<berglh> you only need GPT for > 2TB i believe
<berglh> msdos would be fine
<craysiii> thanks
<berglh> are you booting off efi?
<berglh> instead of bios?
<craysiii> i think so?
<berglh> you may need to create an EFI partition of like 200 MB
<berglh> and assign it boot flag
<craysiii> doesn't the installer normally take care of that?
<berglh> it can, i'm pedantic
<berglh> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<darkxst> craysiii, if you do an "entire disk" install it should
<craysiii> pedantry is good, and darkxst im not so i guess i will do it manually
<craysiii> so in the free space of the drive, i selected efi partition, but i don't see anywhere to set flags
<berglh> https://f.bytefuse.net/b222db7.png
<craysiii> interesting
<craysiii> whats the point of the EFI partition option
<berglh> you'd have to right click on the partition and choose manage flags
<craysiii> if you do it through FAT and set a mount point
<berglh> it's how EFI boots your system from the disk
<berglh> in a general linux case, you'd configure the EFI partition to load grub on boot
<berglh> (which is what the ubuntu install wil do for you)
<berglh> in my case it's a macbook
<berglh> so i have El Capitan on there as well
<craysiii> http://i.imgur.com/XpSbmZF.png this is what i see
<craysiii> i cant just use that instead of creating the FAT partition and manually doing the mumbo jumbo?
<craysiii> http://i.imgur.com/zEvXVX1.jpg i went ahead and tried to install and got this msg and it kinda softlocked
<berglh> hmm
<berglh> pretty sure i partitioned it with gparted first and then did the installer
<berglh> did the ssd have an os on it previously?
<craysiii> getting closer but no cigar.
<craysiii> ubiquity is very buggy to say the least
<mgedmin> whoa, ubuntu's going to use gnome-software instead of ubuntu-software-center?  even the main unity build?  nice
 * mgedmin tried to test some 14.04 images yesterday, but the rsync kept timing out
<mgedmin> testdrive is quite horribly unmaintained, isn't it?
 * mgedmin weeps
<mgedmin> it's been how many years since I tried to get the "Install Ubuntu GNOME" boot menu entries translated?  xenial still has them in English
<craysiii> enjoying 16.04 so far. why does gnome come with thunderbird instead of geary?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-19
<mgedmin> I hear that geary is unmaintained upstream
<darkxst> mgedmin, I thought it was, but webkit2gtk isnt really
<darkxst> well not in the sense of security updates to stable releases
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-20
<HoppingMadMan> Am I crazy but the Ubuntu Software Center has been getting bugger and bugger with ever version of Ubuntu
<HoppingMadMan> I find if I try to cue up any more then 10 packages I find it crashes on me
<darkxst> HoppingMadMan, its being replaced with gnome-software in 16.04
<HoppingMadMan> That is good to hear, something has been done
<HoppingMadMan> Everything I have been reading about 16.04 is getting me excited, I wish they would do something about Unity, maybe drop it all together
<darkxst> why? lots of people like Unity, and there are the flavours for those that don't
<HoppingMadMan> Oh I agree, but I feel they really need to work on Unity, it just seem to have its faults and when the community bring it up they tend to ignore it
<HoppingMadMan> That is my own personal expenses
<darkxst> well they are mainly working on Unity 8, but there has been work on Unity 7 this cycle also
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, maybe it is going to be better we still have awhile to wait, hold of judgment for Unity 8 till then
<HoppingMadMan> And at the end of the day, really shouldn't judge as I don't think I could even begin to program a UI
<darkxst> still, unity 7 has loads of bug fixes coming for the LTS
<HoppingMadMan> Ok, yeah.. But Linux hay, if you don't like it change it
<HoppingMadMan> I have been using Linux for such a long time now, I really need to teach myself to be a better programmer so I can give back
<darkxst> there are plenty of other ways to give back, apart from just programming!
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, see dumb me, I only think about programing. It's just hard to find a place to jump in, or maybe I am not looking in the right places
<darkxst> HoppingMadMan, testing 16.04 beta next week
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah only got the laptop at the moment only, and testing it in a VM is that fare
<darkxst> and plenty of other areas, documentation/wiki, artwork/design, reporting/triage bugs
<darkxst> HoppingMadMan, yes VM is ok
<darkxst> just make sure to report that when adding reports on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<HoppingMadMan> Thanks darkxst, your much kinder than most on IRC
<darkxst> (beta candidate images will be available monday
<HoppingMadMan> Cool I will start taking a look
<darkxst> HoppingMadMan, I think you will find most Ubuntu devs are friendly
<darkxst> except perhaps in the case where people come along with threats/demands etc that are completely unreasonable!
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah yeah, hopping when I get back to Australia with the wife, get a bit more time, to do IT stuff and show her all the beautiful places
<darkxst> HoppingMadMan, where in Aus? I'm near Melbourne
<HoppingMadMan> I am originally from Adelaide, but now living in Mexico with my wife she was born here
<darkxst> ah yeh
<HoppingMadMan> We are going through the visa process
<HoppingMadMan> And well this government has changed the laws, made it a little harder
<darkxst> should be easy if you are an Australian citizen?
<HoppingMadMan> It is and it isn't
<HoppingMadMan> It's just Mexicans are not trusted around the world sadly
<darkxst> one of my mates wife is Mexican, but she was here on PR already when they married
<darkxst> gtg, be back later
<HoppingMadMan> Ok, I will talk at some point
<lindol> hi all
<HoppingMadMan> hey lindol, how are you
<lindol> HoppingMadMan, hi :) I am some tired because i have drunk last night.. :)
<lindol> how about you
<darkxst> ricotz, feel free to test nautilus git snapshot on ppa:darkxst/x320
<ricotz> darkxst, what is the reason for doing a snapshot?
<darkxst> ricotz, they didnt release a tarball since 2 months ago
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, did you try to ask why?
<ricotz> g-i is a similar case though
<darkxst> not yet
<ricotz> I might try to do one
<ricotz> (sometimes specific bugs can delay a release)
<darkxst> 3.19.2 was the last nautilus release and there has been loads of fixes since then
<ricotz> I see
<ricotz> going to push a new gtk+ for this wayland-protocol change
<darkxst> ricotz, k thanks, yet is a bit broken since debian didnt follow your naming
<darkxst> s/yet/yeh/
<ricotz> appending -dev to an obviously development package made sense
<darkxst> apparently not for the debian guys ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, is there something hard-depending on vala 0.31.x yet?
<ricotz> (I guess only gnome-builder is)
<darkxst> I've not seen anything
<darkxst> (not looked at -builder yet)
<ricotz> due the unification of the vala package I haven't put it in the ppa yet
<ricotz> in case they can be copied from https://launchpad.net/~vala-team/+archive/ubuntu/next/+packages
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> although it includes a bug-fix for owned delegates which has an positive effect on quite some gir-to-vapi builds
<darkxst> it should be fine to include it, I imagine most of upstream are building against it?
<darkxst> jhbuild certainly is
<ricotz> it should be yeah, I building several projects to test binding updates/changes
<ricotz> I am ..
<octoquad> darkxst, hi! What do you think of this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+question/257365 pretty interesting idea, but looks like quite a bit of work.
<octoquad> darkxst, is this possible or even feasible: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+question/250197
<LinDol> hi all
<lindol> hi all
<craysiii> i gotta say so far 16.04 has been good to me
<tristan957> Does anyone know where I can download and that 16.04 daily build?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-21
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> um..
<LinDol> ubuntu gnome wiki is not able to sign-in to edit???
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> hmm
<craysiii> im a little bit confused, it seems apt-get update is randomly trying to use ipv6 addresses but i have it disabled in network manager.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-13
<CHBMB> Anyone know a Gnome extension that enables windows to be quarter screen size when moved to corners like you can with Unity tweak tool?
<LinDol> hi all
<tinfoil_hat> CHBMB: try shelltile
<CHBMB> tinfoil_hat: Thanks man, I'll give it a whirl...
<CHBMB> tinfoil_hat: That's perfect for my needs thanks a lot.  Better than what I was using on Unity!
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-15
<jbicha> ricotz: does vala 0.35 need gobject-introspection to be updated to 1.51.* first?
<ricotz> jbicha, no, they are independent, but g-i should to together with glib
<ricotz> any chance for vala to be updated to 0.35.5 in zesty?
<jbicha> yes, but because it's a transition, I need to know whether anjuta, gnome-builder, and valabind will build with the new vala
<jbicha> also, how "safe" is the new vala? should we get approval from #ubuntu-desktop?
<jbicha> zesty feature freeze is tomorrow so trying to get all this stuff in today or tomorrow
<ricotz> jbicha, it has stricter type checking so and various bug fixes
<ricotz> test builds are done only with the current gnome dev branches though
<ricotz> the required gee-0.8 is already in zesty
<jbicha> are you able to test build those packages?
<jbicha> there's a lot of packages that build against valac in Ubuntu (many not in core GNOME at all), are you available to help fix any that fail to build because of the update
<jbicha> ubuntu-dev-tools has this command:
<jbicha> reverse-depends -b valac
<ricotz> jbicha, I guess the easiest would be to have a ppa, binary-copy the vala-team/next package in there, and copy those packages mentioned by r-depends for rebuilding
<ricotz> jbicha, geary and shotwell were a pain to fix upstream
<jbicha> ok, shotwell is difficult because we are semi-permanently on an old version
<ricotz> are e.g. rygel and tracker getting updated?
<jbicha> if you've got a patch to make shotwell work with the new vala, then maybe; otherwise we'll have to postpone to 17.10
<jbicha> but the fact that shotwell needed work makes me suspect other stuff will too (there's a bunch of Unity related stuff that uses vala)
<jbicha> I intend to update tracker yes, I was hoping they would do another release by today
<jbicha> otherwise I'll just upload the tracker package I had sitting in the zesty gnome3 staging ppa
<jbicha> do you use rygel? I don't
<ricotz> jbicha, the things why shotwell fail were bad programming though, so those are simply syntax errors
<ricotz> which doesnt mean unity stuff would be affected
<ricotz> no I don't really use rygel
<ricotz> there will likely be a 0.34.5 with some cherry picked bug fixes
<jbicha> rygel is unseeded universe which as I understand it means it can be uploaded almost whenever (feature freeze doesn't really affect it)
<ricotz> for vala, I mean
<ricotz> a ppa with test-builds is still worth it though
<jbicha> yes, it would make it easier to land vala 0.36 in 17.10 early
<jbicha> it would be nice if there were new mutter/gnome-shell releases today so I don't have to ask for a FFe
<jbicha> I tried building a mutter snapshot but 'make dist' failed
<ricotz> yeah and gnome-shell has some linking problems
<ricotz> I just asked for a new libgee release which might happen soon too then.
<ricotz> jbicha, I will take a look at the rebuilding
<jbicha> we'll probably stay with gvfs 1.30 which is stuck in proposed anyway because it has problematic autopkgtests
<ricotz> jbicha, is there a script to use launchpad api for copying packages from archive to ppa?
<jbicha> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<jbicha> ./copy-package
<jbicha> if you don't mind the version number being lower, I use backportpackage (from the ubuntu-dev-tools package) for most of my gnome3 ppa uploads
<jbicha> but I think copy-package is what you want here
<ricotz> jbicha, ah thanks
<ricotz> jbicha, it seems this is no fun -- https://launchpadlibrarian.net/306568148/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.bamf_0.5.3+16.10.20160929-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ricotz> .. if the package even wouldn't stand a current archive rebuild
<jbicha> oh, sunweaver got bamf back in Debian
<jbicha> try adding gnome-common to Build-Depends
<jbicha> so gnome-common is deprecated
<jbicha> humorously, sunweaver fixed that bug in Debian by having it Build-Depend on mate-common (!)
<ricotz> jbicha, "dee" fails with stricter gcc 6
<ricotz> also "folks" needed some greater syntax fixing
<ricotz> and "address-book-service" ships an internal copy of folks
<jbicha> ricotz: yes, gnome-shell from git failed to build :( I've got the gjs and mutter packaging done though
<jbicha> I wonder if that's the same problem that we had earlier in zesty with gnome-shell not building on amd64
<ricotz> jbicha, iirc it is a missing .la reference
<jbicha> if you know how to fix, that would be useful :)
<ricotz> btw it could be worse https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/red/+packages?batch=200
<ricotz> jbicha, what is the error log of your build?
<jbicha> ricotz: https://paste.gnome.org/phnjlfyr8
<jbicha> https://paste.gnome.org/pslwmlihy
<ricotz> ah right
<jbicha> so it's looking for the wrong name
<ricotz> no, your packaging is off
<ricotz> mutter is shipping internal copies of cogl and clutter
<ricotz> let me build mutter here
<jbicha> here, you're welcome to take a look: https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/dev3/+packages
<ricotz> looks like there were a bunch of build changes
<jbicha> it's of course tricky to actually install the packages since both gjs and mutter break gnome-shell until I can get gnome-shell built
<ricotz> aka https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/commit/?id=4ebc55f2b3d7812184d75ec476996633edf7eafb
<ricotz> jbicha, ok you didnt install the *.so file of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mutter/
<ricotz> *files
<jbicha> no, libmutter-dev has /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmutter-0.so
<jbicha> and libmutter-0-0 has the other .so's
<ricotz> jbicha, this is not a symlink
<ricotz> but the actual library
<jbicha> list-missing only shows some .la files
<ricotz> libmutter-clutter-0.so and son
<ricotz> -rwxr-xr-x  1 rico rico 7437632 Feb 15 20:33 libmutter-clutter-0.so*
<ricotz> -rwxr-xr-x  1 rico rico 5617432 Feb 15 20:32 libmutter-cogl-0.so*
<ricotz> -rwxr-xr-x  1 rico rico  272432 Feb 15 20:33 libmutter-cogl-pango-0.so*
<ricotz> -rwxr-xr-x  1 rico rico  321200 Feb 15 20:33 libmutter-cogl-path-0.so*
<ricotz> ah, I thought your paste was a dir listing
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/306577213/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.mutter_3.23.3+20170215~bd2ca79-0ubuntu0~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ricotz> ok
<jbicha> I mean I might be building gnome-shell wrong, I don't normally build it from git
<ricotz> no, I am seeing this in jhbuild too
<jbicha> it's too bad that rename didn't land sooner to make sure it doesn't break the build
<ricotz> seems to be some rpath mess
<jbicha> ricotz: I got gnome-shell to build by cheating
<jbicha> I just created a tarball from git without trying to run 'make' or 'make dist' and tweaked the Ubuntu packaging slightly
<jbicha> so this is the same build problem we've had since December in Debian & Ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.22.2-1ubuntu1/+build/11227786
<jbicha> add this to your ~/.jhbuildrc if you want to build gnome-shell (borrowed from the Debian package)
<jbicha> os.environ['LDFLAGS'] = '-Wl,--disable-new-dtags'
<ricotz> hmm, rpath vs runpath
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-16
<mike602> What's good my Ubuntu GNOME users? :)
<mike602> Love my Ubuntu GNOME 16.04.1 so far. Nothing beats GNOME in my opinion lol
<mike602> any devs in here? going to support by donnating some money when I get paid :)
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, is libmutter-0-0 really conflicting with the old libmutter0x packages?
<jbicha> ricotz: I don't know, it's inherited from Debian but the conflicts doesn't cause any problems, right?
<ricotz> jbicha, the point of those library renaming is to have it parallel installable
<ricotz> also why not libmutter-0-dev?
<ricotz> (I didnt have a close look at it just judging from the message of the renaming git-commit)
<jbicha> ok, I'll drop the conflicts/replaces
<jbicha> ricotz: and I'll rename it to libmutter-0-dev
<jbicha> ooh, gvfs 1.30 migrated
<ricotz> jbicha, validate the mutter-common dep
<ricotz> would be great if libmutter-0-* can be installed in parallel to current/older one
<jbicha> ricotz: what do you mean validate? also I just uploaded mutter to zesty
<ricotz> jbicha, no hard dependency
<ricotz> hard-versioned
<jbicha> that's not going to help libmutter0i, right?
<ricotz> jbicha, no, tweaking it there to ">=" might be useful
<jbicha> but it's too late to tweak libmutter0i in zesty since I already uploaded the new mutter
<ricotz> you mean you uploaded 3.23.x to zesty?
<jbicha> yes
<ricotz> oh
<ricotz> I see
<jbicha> I mean you could build a mutter 3.22 for yourself if you want that
<jbicha> hmm, somehow gvfs's autopkgtests managed to pass today
<ricotz> jbicha, I know, of course binaries without source package will go away anyway
<ricotz> still this possibility make it far easier to backport newer mutter versions
<jbicha> ok, I changed the dep to >= in my local branch, will wait for new version to upload
<jbicha> thanks for the suggestions!
<jbicha> ricotz: I think I'll go ahead and update gobject-introspection in zesty now since it's blocking the gjs autopkgtests which is blocking gnome-shell
<hell__> hello, can someone help me i have a porblem with libinput
<ricotz> jbicha, nice :)
<jbicha> got tired of waiting for Laney for it
<jbicha> for some reason, he's got in the habit of updating dev versions of only glib2.0
<jbicha> ricotz: the build tests fail on some arches https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gobject-introspection/1.51.3-0ubuntu1
<jbicha> I hope I didn't break other builds because of that
<ricotz> jbicha, did you made a test build in ppa?
<jbicha> I tested locally (amd64), didn't think it might break on other arches
<ricotz> this looks more system related
<jbicha> we could ask in a channel with more devs?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/red/+sourcepub/7491606/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> let's see if this is reproducible
<ricotz> this looks like a fuzzy problem
<ricotz> jbicha, get those retried
<jbicha> I retried ppc64el and armhf before I called you, but I'll try again :)
<ricotz> jbicha, armhf needs some more convincing ;)
<ricotz> btw you forgot to bump the glib2.0 requirement
<jbicha> thanks!
<jbicha> I hoped it was just one of those retry-until-it-works test failures
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-17
* jbicha changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest LTS Release: 16.04.2 LTS | Latest Stable Release: 16.10 | Download from https://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | https://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/ | join us on #gnome @ ubuntu.slack.com ask here if you need an invite to slack
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, would be better to rename gir1.2-mutter-3.0 to gir1.2-mutter-0 too?
<jbicha> ricotz: to fix the gjs autopkgtests, I'm told I need to compile mozjs38 --with-intl-api but when I try that I get
<jbicha> cannot determine icu version number from uvernum.h header file
<jbicha> I added libicu-dev to Build-Depends
<jbicha> hmm, looking at build/autoconf/icu.m4
<jbicha> ricotz: bug 1665573 (I'll probably close the bug as NOTUBUNTU)
<ubot5> bug 1665573 in wine (Ubuntu) "package libwine-dev (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/wine/libaclui.def', which is also in package wine1.8-amd64 1:1.8.6-0ubuntu1~17.04~ricotz1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665573
<jbicha> The Debian packages mostly synced to Ubuntu now are just wine and wine-development (wine-development is just the newer wine)
<ninja85a> hello can anyone help me with a problem?
<muelli> sure ninja85a. Read http://rurounijones.github.io/blog/2009/03/17/how-to-ask-for-help-on-irc/
<ninja85a> well ive tried to install this extension https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/120/system-monitor/ and it said i need gir1.2-gtop-2.0 and gir1.2-networkmanager-1.0
<ninja85a> so i installed them
<ninja85a> but it didnt show up on the top bar
<ninja85a> and when i tried to remove it
<ninja85a> it came with a error on the extenstions page
<pchoo> Hi all, would this be the right place to ask about Optimus related things?
<pchoo> A while ago I tried installing some nVidia drivers for my card (940m) and it broke gdm on boot.  I got round this by installing lightdm, but have since reverted to intel graphics only.
<pchoo> I'd like to get the nvidia card up and running, and take advantage of the card, seeing as I have it. I think the last drivers i tried were 364, or there abouts, does anyone know if there have been any advances in the drivers?
<jbicha> pchoo: I think if we had someone good with nvidia, we wouldn't still have the major gdm bug for the past year
<pchoo> jbicha: Ok, Thanks for a response.  After I'd asked those questions, I found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1559576
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1559576 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Ubuntu GNOME boots to black screen when using proprietary Nvidia drivers" [Critical,Triaged]
<pchoo> post #106 suggests that the latest version is fine?
<jbicha> yes, that's the bug I was talking about
<jbicha> no idea, I don't use nvidia
<pchoo> Sorry, I don't know why I had an question mark on that.
<pchoo> jbicha: OK, thanks for responding. I might have a play soon and report back, although I'm fairly new to digging around in linux
<pchoo> I know it's off topic, but Iw as wondering if you could point me in the right direction for dual booting?  Specifically I want to have two installations of ubuntu gnome (so that I don't have to wipe out my current work set up)
<jbicha> try #ubuntu
<pchoo> Ok, Thanks
<mike602> this chat stays quiet huh? lol
<ernstp> so mutter and gnome-shell 3.22.3 was just released...
<ernstp> should be easy updates for gnome3-staging/yakkety!
<jbicha> ernstp: are you interested in doing packaging?
<ernstp> jbicha: sure!
<ernstp> I can try it in my ppa first... ?
<jbicha> I'll do mutter since I can basically copy it over from Debian unstable, but feel free to work on gnome-shell
<ernstp> oh they have it in debian already... is there a delta in gnome-shell or what's the holdup there?
<teward> fun fact: you can always test packaging in a PPA to make sure it builds :P
<teward> (it's what I do in addition to local builds for server team stuff, and for install tests when I ask others to test)
<ernstp> yeah that was my plan, I have a tiny ppa already :-)
<mike602> tried looking at the ubuntu gnome site and dind't see an area to contribute with money :(
<ernstp> nobody uses dgit or git-buildpackage or anything like that btw?
<ernstp> I would love to fork ubuntu-gnome/gnome-shell on github and submit a version update as a pullrequest :-)
<ernstp> jbicha: so 3.22.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1 or what... ?
<jbicha> ernstp: that version number is fine
<jbicha> the ubuntu16.10.1 version style is actually because I used backportpackage for a package from either Debian or a newer Ubuntu
<jbicha> for this, I might use 3.22.3-0ubuntu0~ppa1
<jbicha> personally, I was waiting on Debian's pkg-gnome to convert their packaging from svn to git to really do much with git for GNOME stuff
<jbicha> for stuff that's co-maintained with Ubuntu Desktop, we use bzr https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/
<ernstp> jbicha: https://launchpad.net/~ernstp/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/7494359/+listing-archive-extra
<jbicha> ernstp: great, did you run the new version?
<ernstp> let me test it a few minutes :-)
<ernstp> jbicha: yey, instantly reloading desktop files!! :-)
<ernstp> it's magic...
<ernstp>  * Reload apps on .desktop file content changes [Adrian; #773636]
<ernstp> jbicha: so yeah looking good, running it for a bit now
<jbicha> cool, I'll push that to the gnome3 staging ppa
<jbicha> ernstp: what do you want to work on next? :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-18
<jbicha> yay, mozjs38 is fixed
<jamie_1> hey odd question, when cononical changed the naming method for wifi from wlan0 to like wlp2s0 did they also change the method for naming the bluetooth interface?
<jamie_1> right now im working on getting a program back up and running that the last working release was for 12.04, i want to make sure that when i'm fixing it up and getting it working on current (16.04, 16.10 and 17.04) that i dont need to go through and correct that
<jbicha> ricotz: instead of using the published spidermonkey 38.2, Fedora's mozjs38 is using the final Firefox 38.8.0 ESR source
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/arch/+sourcepub/7495171/+listing-archive-extra
<jbicha> it seems to work, but it takes a very long time for my packaging tools to work with the Firefox (and LibreOffice) sources
<ricotz> jbicha, absolutely reasonable to do so, although the tarball is quite huge and for sure contains unused code and even binary-code
<ricotz> yeah, those source package are something
<ricotz> working on them in a tmpfs is bearable though
<jbicha> ok, I'll push it to zesty, a few hours from now when debuild finishes :(
<ricotz> jbicha, is the currently mozjs38 library package properly stripped?
<jbicha> what do you mean?
<ricotz> they are quite huge
<ricotz> libmozjs-38-0 like 90M installed
<ricotz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 88469816 Feb 17 23:59 libmozjs-38.so.0.0.0
<ricotz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7430848 Feb 18 13:11 libmozjs-38.so.0.0.0
<ricotz> ^ after stripping it
<jbicha> oh, I dropped the dh_strip lines https://launchpadlibrarian.net/306906191/mozjs38_38.2.1~rc0-0ubuntu1_38.2.1~rc0-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<jbicha> because I thought that was supposed to work automatically now https://wiki.debian.org/AutomaticDebugPackages
<jbicha> or maybe it could be one of those crazy options I borrowed from Fedora without knowing what they do
<jbicha> ok, it looks like I just need to add the dh_strip lines back with --dbgsym-migration to get the file size back down
<jbicha> ricotz: can you send me instructions for now you use tmpfs to work with these sources?
<ricotz> jbicha, I simply create a folder and mount it as tmpfs and doing everything inside it
<ricotz> no magic here
<jbicha> I wonder if I can create the .dsc and .source_changes manually
<ricotz> dpkg-buildpackages -S -sa is also faster than debuild -S -sa
<ricotz> I guess you want to skip the whole source comparing and repack-checking?
<jbicha> I was using debuild -S yes
<jbicha> ooh, new idea, I could use Files-Excluded in d/copyright to have a smaller orig tarball when uscan runs
<ricotz> jbicha, jfyi https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist/0.9/1.0
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist/0.9/1.0/+download/zeitgeist-1.0.tar.xz
<jbicha> did you want to do the packaging for that update too?
<jbicha> it's not designed to remove this many files!
<jbicha> Can't exec "tar": Argument list too long at /usr/share/perl5/Dpkg/IPC.pm line 308. mk-origtargz: error: unable to execute tar --delete
<ricotz> jbicha, sorry, no
<ricotz> if possible I need to spend time on other things
<jbicha> mk-origtargz told me "sorry, no" too! ;)
<ricotz> jbicha, was there any action about moving gjs to mozjs45?
<jbicha> yes: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/distributor-list/2017-February/msg00004.html
<ricotz> which will be superseded by 52 in 2 weeks already too
<jbicha> for 3.24 gns was ported from mozjs24 (through 31) to mozjs38
<jbicha> *gjs*
<jbicha> for 3.26 the goal is at least mozjs45 but trying for mozjs52 too
<ricotz> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-19
<jbicha> ricotz: could you push your latest changes to git.launchpad.net/zeitgeist ? that's the official repo, right?
<ricotz> jbicha, actually https://cgit.freedesktop.org/zeitgeist is but yeah I pushed it to lp now too
<jbicha> is it possible for you to set up LP to just mirror that other git repo then?
<ricotz> jbicha, I guess I would have to delete the existing on launchpad somehow?
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/+configure-code
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, deleted the "old" one and imported it from freedesktop
<ricotz> still this doesnt feel like it will be synced automatically now
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/zeitgeist/+git/zeitgeist says next import will run in 5 hours so it should be automatic
<ricotz> ah ok
<jbicha> here's an example: https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/graphene/+git/graphene
<jbicha> I set that up a month ago
<ricotz> ok, so it should work now as is
<Kurvivor> hello!
<Kurvivor> i am stuck in hell, that is a never-ending cycle of failing attempts to display gnome login screen
<Kurvivor> which switches me out of somewhat working text terminal
<Kurvivor> how do i stop that?
<Kurvivor> this is my gdm status: http://termbin.com/fj9c
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-12
<linurandy> hello to everyone, i've problem with my cryptosetup partitions, could anyone help me?
<linurandy> empty chat room?
<linurandy> empty chat room?
<linurandy> hello to everyone i need help with my encrypted swap
<linurandy> hello to everyone i need help with my encrypted swap
<linurandy> i need help with swap encrypted partition
<linurandy> i need help with encrypted swap partition
<linurandy> hello to everyone i need help with a encrypted swap partition.
<linurandy> hellooooooo
<linurandy> empty???????
<fleetfox> empty
<linurandy> hello to everyone i need help with a encrypted swap partition.
<fleetfox> doesn't sound like your problem is specific to gnome
<linurandy> that's happen when i install with the iso ubuntugnome
<fleetfox> what happens? You have not explained your problem yet
<fleetfox> just keep spaming that you need help
<jbicha> ricotz: only 7 vala rebuilds are new FTBFS, 3 are arctica-greeter, slick-greeter and unity-greeter which I assume will have the same fix
<jbicha> the others are birdfont, diodon, libkkc and synapse
<ricotz> jbicha, I assume mostly gtk+ binding related?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> oh, libkkc already FTBFS in unstable
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-13
<jbicha> ricotz: I'm going to sync vala 0.39.7 to bionic now, if that's cool with you :)
<ricotz> jbicha, nice :) , 0.39.91 is on my todo list
<jbicha> someone suggested libkkc's FTBFS might be from vala 0.38
<ricotz> yes, https://git.gnome.org/browse/vala/commit/?id=8d8fafdd6590ff32d59170395853034764daa055
<jbicha> ricotz: vala 0.39 transition is complete in bionic
<ricotz> jbicha, great, that was fast
<ricotz> 0.39.91 should be available soon
<jbicha> you could even use the .90 number if you like :)
<jbicha> I probably won't bother packaging any more vala 0.38 releases for Debian, we should be good to go straight to 0.40 in a few weeks
<ricotz> jbicha, this is meant to be for the beta 2, next monday
<ricotz> btw https://mail.gnome.org/archives/ftp-release-list/2018-February/msg00071.html
<ricotz> https://download.gnome.org/sources/vala/0.39/vala-0.39.91.tar.xz
<jbicha> last I heard, there won't be an official .91 release from the Release Team https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2018-February/msg00017.html
<jbicha> "great, that was fast" :)
<ricotz> jbicha, I see, still no harm to do one
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-14
<jbicha> ricotz: thanks, I confirm that vala 0.39.91 fixes the libkkc ftbfs
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-15
<ricotz> jbicha, what is the issue with dconf?
<jbicha> we don't know! :(
<ricotz> jfyi, libecal-1.2-19 conflicts with gnome-shell
<jbicha> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/notify-osd/bionic/armhf clearly starts failing with the new dconf release
<ricotz> jbicha, I mean what doesn't work?
<jbicha> seb128 says he spent hours trying to figure it out today
<ricotz> I see, this failure isn't new though
<jbicha> yeah
<jbicha> thanks for the new gnome-shell pointer, that would have been frustrating to try to figure out why it wasn't migrating later
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-16
<fleetfox> when windows are tiled with super+left/right they used to "dock" didn't they?
<fleetfox> now they keep bleeding shadow/decoration
<fleetfox> it's bleeding shadow on my second monitor and i can't click on scrollbar unless i focus window first
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-18
<lakin> #ubuntu suggest that non-official derivatives are supported in other channels, and 16.04.3 ubuntu-gnome is a non-official derivative. But here yo usuggest that support requests go to #ubuntu. So where can I get help with 16.04.3 ubuntu-gnome?
<jbicha> lakin: Ubuntu GNOME is an official supported flavor until April 2019 so #ubuntu is the correct channel to ask for help
<lakin> Thakns!
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-02-11
<uajain> Hey, I want to know how default ubuntu sets XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP env to "ubuntu:GNOME"
<uajain> I found https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/tree/debian/patches/ubuntu/prefer_ubuntu_session_fallback.patch which I am not sure if that's what doing this job
